# Enzo is whispering and talking



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBGM5dxpX0g


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love when they tilt their heads when you ask them questions. Very Cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, how cute is he???

Good looking boy.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Very cute. I love the name Enzo it reminds me of a lovely book called the art of racing in the rain and the main character is a dog called Enzo.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> Very cute. I love the name Enzo it reminds me of a lovely book called the art of racing in the rain and the main character is a dog called Enzo.


Taylorsmum, that is right. that's how we got his name from


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Taylorsmum said:


> Very cute. I love the name Enzo it reminds me of a lovely book called the art of racing in the rain and the main character is a dog called Enzo.


That might be my favorite book - and Enzo my favorite protagonist - of all time. It's one of the very few books I read twice.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

solinvictus said:


> I love when they tilt their heads when you ask them questions. Very Cute!


Yeah, I love when he is doing that. He does it every time I talk to him.
Also he can tell the difference when I ask him to whisper vs 'what did you say" which is barking.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I love the 'tilt of the head'...never grow tired of that !


----------

